# JIGGLY BARRELL?



## zackt06 (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a smith and wesson sigma 9mm for christmas, im fairly new to guns in general but am very excited/interested. When i pull the slide back and lock it, the barrel itself doesnt seem seated very well in the gun and it jiggles just a little bit. Is this normal?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

It's normal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There has to be some play in the mechanism or it will bind. Once the slide goes forward and the barrel locks into battery there should be little to no movement. It's movement when the barrel is locked up that destroys accuracy.


----------



## zackt06 (Dec 26, 2008)

awesome, i feel more at ease, i bought some 9mm rounds and cycled it through w/o firing it to make sure everything at least worked ok, no problems, will be taking it to the firing range this weekend, thanks alot for your help.


----------

